# HFEA Review of Donor compensation and rules....



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi everyone,

just wanted to say there is a review beginning by the HFEA to consider ways to increase the number of donors - increasing compensation for donors, increasing the 10 families rule etc. they are asking for comments

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/5605.html

in case anyone wanted to have their say x



**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------

